# rabbit



## leegiddings (Feb 19, 2006)

i shoot lots of rabbits with a .22lr will .17 rip it to bits because i like to eat what i shoot.can i get away with head shots. :sniper:


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

u'll have to just shoot one and find out...... same with the foxes. i am sure it will do well with a chest shot out to 100 yards or so. i doubt itll do much more damage than a 22lr


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

17 HMR will do alot more damage then a 22 will...ive owned on and seen the results....BUT my rugger 17HMR was so accruate that headshots were no problem at all...even keeping it to infront of the sholder was really good....but if u happen to gutshot one u will not like the smell or the results on the rabbit...


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

That reminds of of a Jack Rabbit I took out in the AZ. desert with a Dixie Gun Works TN.Squrriel Rifle. It's a little .32cal and takes a .310 round ball(about 45grs weight) with a patch and IIRC I was using 15grs. of 3fg powder. I saw a Jack suning himself by a cactus at about 25 yrds so I took aim and let fly with the little round ball. It hit him in the gut and blew him wide open. He let out a god aweful squeel and that was it. When I went up to look at him his guts were strung out behind him for about 4 ft., poor little critter didn't have a chance against that rifle. 
Anyway, just thought I'd share that to let ya'll know that muzzle loaders are heck on critters too. 
:beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

a .17 hmr will do alot more damage than your 22. I would stick to shooting a 22 unless you have to take long range shots. I wouldnt trust a 17 witha head shot unless you are an amazing shot GOOD LUCK :beer:


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

i guess my ruger was amazing then because yes i do practice alot and i do have a good shot BUT if i missed it was my fault.. on the low side ive headshot at least 200 rabbits....yes i said 200 we usualy shot around 70 to 90 in a single night and if u add that up we did it consistintly about every weekend. love the 17 but i have to admit that i moved up to the 204 and im about to move up agian to the 308


----------

